# is it illegal to drive with my sliding van doors open?



## BlackSpanker (Jan 30, 2009)

as long as everyone is buckled up whats the problem? I wanted to shuttle and load bikes in the easy way. just hold em' up and have them poking out a could inches (who cares its just for 5 min)

Edit: sorry. Las Vegas NV. and Boston MA


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

no.
you might get pulled if your license plate is not visible tho


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

people drive Jeeps with the doors off


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

BlackSpanker said:


> as long as everyone is buckled up whats the problem? I wanted to shuttle and load bikes in the easy way. just hold em' up and have them poking out a could inches (who cares its just for 5 min)


while most likely its legal where you are

each state has its own laws and without telling people where you live its impossible to answer correctly


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I too wondered about this. On a Jeep Wrangler, you can remove all the doors and drive around like that. What's the difference between that and a van with open doors?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

highdelll said:


> no.
> you might get pulled if your license plate is not visible tho


How would the plates not be visible with the doors slid open?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

the-one1 said:


> How would the plates not be visible with the doors slid open?


if the back doors are open (common for hauling couches, lumber and bikes?) and the tag is on the door and not the bumper, the plate would not be able to be seen.
Of course if it's the side slider, then no big woop.


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

I've done it a bunch of times for photo shoots. No problems at all, even drove right past a cop and we didn't get stopped.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

only thing i can think of is that a van's slidding door doesn't exactly secure in the open position


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

shwinn8 said:


> only think i can think of is that a van's slidding door doesn't exactly secure in the open position


If it is working properly, the locking mechanism is only released when the handle is pulled


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i dont know much about these new vans, all i know of is the 1986 first Gen Dodge Mini van's of death


----------



## Joeboater (Oct 17, 2003)

As long as your dog (husband, wife, etc.) doesn't have his head out the door when you slam on the brakes.....


----------



## BlackSpanker (Jan 30, 2009)

shwinn8 said:


> only thing i can think of is that a van's slidding door doesn't exactly secure in the open position


yea its on there. no problems...but if it fails its a geotene


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

BlackSpanker said:


> ...geotene


tongue in cheek?


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

BlackSpanker said:


> yea its on there. no problems...but if it fails its a geotene


What's a "geotene"? Some kind of rock?


----------



## Joeboater (Oct 17, 2003)

It's one o them french things ya use ta chop heads off.


----------



## Flynnster (Aug 19, 2009)

You should be fine, done it before (not for bikes but had te door open) and had no issues.
Also to clarify, doors do not need to be on a vehicle, but on jeeps in most states the law says you must have a side mirror.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

You must mean a guillotine...HA HA HA WEE WEE SACLEBURE!!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Cut All Their Eff'ing Heads Off !!!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.google.com/search?q=SACL...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

nice this thread is full of words that have no meaning


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

the-one1 said:


> I too wondered about this. On a Jeep Wrangler, you can remove all the doors and drive around like that. What's the difference between that and a van with open doors?


Not only that but, when the doors come off, the sideview mirrors go with them. I have to lean my head out the side to change lanes.


----------



## guylc2 (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been driving around 3 summers with my sliding doors open, delivering pizzas...freaks out all the hicks, but the cops haven't said ANYTHING about it..the only laws I could find on it said you can't have them open with people riding in the back in florida and california, too many kids got excited going to the beach, dove out b4 the vans got stopped,


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Thread dredge?


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

If you got a ticket, then yes, it's illegal.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I just read this entire thread. Not kidding. 
=sParty


----------



## 63expert (Jun 4, 2020)

In some states a Wrangler with the doors off is a no go. WV isn't like that !!


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

You'll be fine....


----------



## ransom208 (Mar 31, 2021)

I just sat in the bed of a pickup and went by a cop doing a whitewater shuttle.


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

Am I the only one that sees the dual-sided slide doors on min-vans as the door on Vietnam-era Hueys? Need a small pylon on each side with a Ma Deuce or GE mini gun.

Steve


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Sparticus said:


> I just read this entire thread. Not kidding.
> =sParty


Me too. What the hell is wrong with me?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

AZ said:


> Thread dredge?


Evidently...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> I just read this entire thread. Not kidding.
> =sParty


Did the OP ever get a ticket?


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

I am always perplexed when I see someone joined just to make a post with zero contribution in a thread that's been dead 10 years. How did they find this thread? What in it excited them so much they signed up here to reply? But if they were that interested why didn't they contribute anything of substance?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

I’m always perplexed when I see the human condition. I have no hope.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

63expert said:


> In some states a Wrangler with the doors off is a no go. WV isn't like that !!
> 
> View attachment 1930420


That's a sign you need to move out of that state.  
No doors here as well all summer, great.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

the-one1 said:


> I too wondered about this. On a Jeep Wrangler, you can remove all the doors and drive around like that. What's the difference between that and a van with open doors?


If the vehicle, like a wrangler can be sold without doors, it's legal to drive without doors. I had a mail Jeep I drove with the sliding doors.open.


----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

Pretty sure you can ask the cop that pulls you over, and he'll tell you if it is illegal or not.
😂

I would guess it's fine outside California. Finable, inside.


----------

